# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Conlang community?

## Alfar

Does anyone know of an online community anything like this for conlangers?

I guess to some extent if I were to make a language for a country I'm going to map, it'd be slightly relevant here, or at least at the CBG (which seems kinda dead?), but I figure it'd be nice with a friendly bunch of folks like around here, focusing on language construction and such.

----------


## Belgrave

Try this: http://www.spinnoff.com/zbb/index.php

----------


## Steel General

Welcome Aboard Belgrave!

...and thanks for posting that link.

----------


## Nomadic

The CBG isn't dead at all. Its just much smaller and tighter knit than the CG. In fact the CBG has a resident linguist (limetom) if you want to contact him about conlang ideas. He's already done a bit on the topic.

----------


## Alfar

Nice to know - I guess compared to this place, most small communities seem a bit slow-moving  :Wink:  Also, I suppose, showing off your half-way-done map is going to draw a lot of ideas and comments because it's at least somewhat likely you'll finish, while showing off a half-done compaign world will give you mostly shrugs. They are quite aplenty, after all, and most never go anywhere. Ah well...

----------


## Qwynegold

> Try this: http://www.spinnoff.com/zbb/index.php


I was also gonna post this link, but with the remark that it isn't exactly full of nice and friendly people.

----------


## rdanhenry

http://listserv.brown.edu/archives/conlang.html  --  an active mailing list

You might also check out:
http://conlang.org/

----------


## su_liam

> I was also gonna post this link, but with the remark that it isn't exactly full of nice and friendly people.


They're a pretty nice group, actually. I just don't feel like I'm up enough on my IPA, X-SAMPA and conjugations of whatever to avoid ridicule.  :Embarassed:  Oh, did I mention they're nice people. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Alfar

Thanks y'all - going to register on the zompist board, looks like they know where their towels are  :Wink: 

I'm hoping to start work on a conlang and blog about the progress using my WordBuilder app.

----------


## Karro

When you get a chance, can you report back on your experience there?

I had a looksie at their forums, and even though I've spent a good bit of free time over the past couple years studying and learning what I can about linguistics, I still found a good chunk of what I read there rather confusing and opaque (granted, studying over two years only in your free time still = relative noob), and the general tone occassionally off-putting.

On a semi-related note... how capable is your Word Builder (still haven't had a chance to install and play with it) in taking an existing word bank of imagined words and mutating them in patterned ways to form new words for a child language of the original language that provided the initial word bank?

----------


## Jeff_Wilson63

I found http://www.conlanger.com/cbb/  It looks good to me.

----------


## sangi39

As a member of both of the following conlanging communities I thought it might be worth updating some information regarding links:

The Zompist Bulletin Board (ZBB) was formerly found at the following address:




> Try this: http://www.spinnoff.com/zbb/index.php


It is now found here: http://www.incatena.org

Similary, the Conlang Bulletin Board was once to be found here:




> I found Domain Search | Advanced Domain Name Search Tool - GoDaddy  It looks good to me.


But is now found here: The CBB ? Index page

The CBB still has fewer members and fewer total posts than the ZBB, so it does seem somewhat slower, but there is a definite difference in the feel of each board. I prefer the CBB for fairly quick questions and general conversation, and it does feel a bit more relaxed, while the ZBB feels much more like a place for more detailed questions and presentations with a much more topic-based general sub-forum  :Smile:

----------

